# Silicone mlods that do not bow out?



## narnia (Jan 3, 2016)

I ordered a set of 3 silicone loaf molds (2 lb) from an eBay seller for $39.  Best price that I had seen.  US seller...not shipped from China.  Prior to purchase, I had asked if they bowed out.  She said that she has had no complaints.

I received 3 molds.  One was sturdy and the other 2 were flimsy.  I tested one of the flimsy molds by making a batch of soap.  It bowed out.  I don't know how the sturdier one would behave.

I was so excited about not having to make freezer paper liner anymore, but sadly disappointed!  Are there 2 lb silicone loaf molds out there that do not bow out?  I can expect a longer one to bow, but I would think that such a small mold should not....


----------



## Arimara (Jan 3, 2016)

narnia said:


> I ordered a set of 3 silicone loaf molds (2 lb) from an eBay seller for $39.  Best price that I had seen.  US seller...not shipped from China.  Prior to purchase, I had asked if they bowed out.  She said that she has had no complaints.
> 
> I received 3 molds.  One was sturdy and the other 2 were flimsy.  I tested one of the flimsy molds by making a batch of soap.  It bowed out.  I don't know how the sturdier one would behave.
> 
> I was so excited about not having to make freezer paper liner anymore, but sadly disappointed!  Are there 2 lb silicone loaf molds out there that do not bow out?  I can expect a longer one to bow, but I would think that such a small mold should not....



Consider replies like this a red flag if you want product information. It was just general to placate you enough to buy the product without offering valuable input. A vendor should know if they have crappy wares or not and they should be ethical enough to give a better answer than that if they want your business. But it could just be me being an honest, former retail associate.

If you know anyone with some time on their hands who is also handy, maybe you can have someone make some wooden molds the flimsy loaf pans could fit in.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 4, 2016)

I have 2 silicone molds from Brambleberry - a tall 12" mold and a 10" flat mold.  
They both bow out, despite the reinforcing. 

I am going to make a wooden box for mine but until then I use a cardboard box for one and three rubber bands tied together to hold the middle together for the other.

This works well because I want perfectly square and equal bars.  Not everyone is as particular.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's really not difficult to build a simple box for your mold. I have no woodworking experience, and I've managed to put several together. Actually, buying silicone molds at a good price, and building your own box, is really the most economical way to go. Don't give up on your molds yet!


----------



## Serene (Jan 4, 2016)

There are a few of decent Silicon molds that do not bow out, but not at that price.   You can get a decent 2.5 pounder with box and all for the price $29.08.  https://nurturesoap.com/loaf-soap-molds/223-25-pound-basic-mold.html   These molds are my favorites and they carry different sizes.  The premiums are more expensive and have their own lid if you are looking for that kind of stuff.

To me it is worth it, due to how much it would cost to do it on my own.  





Lowes/Home Depot Travel time.
Bat my eyelashes and play helpless     female so they can cut the wood to size. I had them say no before.     Only offering to make one cut even when I offered to pay them which     I always do since I never expect them to do it for free.  If they     charge add that up to the cost.  If they dont cut it I put the wood     back and fume about the waste of time.
Add the price of gas.
The time it takes to put it     together which I could be spending making more soap, or  going     over the archives here in an effort not to ask questions that have     been asked and answered, etc
 

 I am not the best at math, but common sense tells me that when I add it all up I am way ahead by ordering the mold, shipping included.    I make sure to order other stuff I need and I save up to order more than one mold.   One less thing to worry about.




 Be of Good Courage


 Sere


----------



## luebella (Jan 4, 2016)

Crafters choice one doesn't bow at all! Other than that..for more than 2 lbs a silicone liner inside a wood mold works great


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 4, 2016)

I brace my 10" BB mold with a soup can on each side.

My TS molds from American Soap Supplies don't bow out.


----------



## narnia (Jan 4, 2016)

luebella said:


> Crafters choice one doesn't bow at all! Other than that..for more than 2 lbs a silicone liner inside a wood mold works great



Lowest price I have found on Crafter's Choice is $25.  I guess you get what you pay for....

I have not heard back from that seller...her policy was "no returns" so I guess I won't be hearing from her.  I had considered making a support structure around it.  Last night, I put two wood molds, one on either side (with a bottle of oil in each to weight them) to hold the sides straight.

I have never bought anything with a "no returns" policy, but since she assured that no complaints from bowing, I went ahead anyway.  I have learned my lesson!!

In terms of silicone molds....I'm not sure that I like them.  I found out this morning that it is much harder to get the loaf out of the mold.  I have to put so much pressure on them, that I feel like I am getting finger indentations on the the bottom of the loaf when trying to push it out of the mold.

Also, when I was fillling the sili-mold, I could not heap up on top like I could with my wood molds because the sides bowed out.  Then, when I pushed it back together, I still did not have as much batter in it as I used to have.

With the wood mold, all I had to do was lift up the freezer paper and it was out!  As tedious as it is to line with freezer paper, I think I may be going back to my wood molds.  I will make a template and cut as many as I can in advance, so that I will have a supply ready.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 4, 2016)

I use silicone lined wood molds and will never go back to having to line them.  I had more issues getting those out than my silicone.  My silicone come out soe smoothly and easy.   I use the Brambleberry liners (my husband made my wooden molds for them) and Nuture Soap Supplies molds (my favorites).  I just ordered 2 more 7 1/2 lb molds.  They work like a gem.  Soap just pops out.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 4, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I use silicone lined wood molds and will never go back to having to line them.  I had more issues getting those out than my silicone.  My silicone come out soe smoothly and easy.   I use the Brambleberry liners (my husband made my wooden molds for them) and Nuture Soap Supplies molds (my favorites).  I just ordered 2 more 7 1/2 lb molds.  They work like a gem.  Soap just pops out.



Yup. I got some of the liners and made a set of wood supports for them. That sounds like what you bought without knowing it. All is not lost. Measure the outside at the bottom of the molds for the inside dimensions of the wood frame. Make sure to also measure the height of the silicone to the bottom of the lip. Slip in and out in a second and the soap just pops right out.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 4, 2016)

We defiantly have some wooden mold devotees here! What some folks do is find or make a cardboard box that fits perfectly inside their wooden mold, and wrap the box - just like you'd wrap a present, except leave one end open - with parchment paper, and then slide the slide the wrapping off the box and put it in the mold.


----------



## vmakkers (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Dixie for the tip! I just got my first slab molds and lining was such a pain. I generally use silicone molds so this whole lining a mold business was not for me. I think it took me over 30 minutes to do my first one. Def. hoping that BB has a silicone mold sale soon so I can just pick up a few of the liners and never line again. 

Most of my eBay molds tend to bow. I just make a cardboard box support for the molds. The T&S mold from American Soap Supplies will probably be your best bet for no bowing. My T&S mold from WSP bowed. My first couple times using it the one from American Soap Supplies, I had some bowing because I was overfilling. Now I stick to 36oz of oils and my bars are all nice and perfect. I end up with probably 1cm of space from the top of the mold.


----------



## narnia (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been reading the reviews of the 8" Crafter's Choice mold on Wholesale Supplies Plus.  90+% of the people ae saying that they do not bow.  So I am looking really hard at those.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 8, 2016)

My crafter's choice loaf mold (40-44 ounces) does not bow, easy to use.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 8, 2016)

Some people even have trouble with these seemingly perfect molds.  Apparently the silicone inner liner does not always fit the mold perfectly so it bows out in places.  

https://nurturesoap.com/loaf-soap-molds/222-5-pound-basic-loaf-mold.html

If I knew what I know now I would have bought the inner liners and made my own box surround.  When I get good enough to make bigger amounts that is what I will do.  At the moment I am pleased with the T&S and Log molds from BB.  They are a nice shape for soap - DH really loves the tall and skinny one - and they are super easy to use, the cardboard support I use is good and will be great when I get myself together to do a little woodwork.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the silicone liners from BB.  My husband made wooden molds for them to fit in.  The biggest problem is they are really flimsy and after using them for awhile they stretch out and don't fit well into the molds.  So, I then purchased a couple of the 7.5 lb liners from Nurture and again my husband made me wooden molds.  They are awesome.  I've not had any problems with them deforming.  I've since ordered 4 more (just got two yesterday) with the basic wood mold and they are still great. The thickness of the silicone with Nurture's is so much better.  No stretching the mold to get the soap out.  I just loosen the sides, turn it upside down and put a little pressure on the bottom and they slide out. 

The BB ones are okay but even when they arrive they are stuck together and sometimes you really have to pull on them to get them unstuck.  However, for the price (15.00) they aren't bad for starters.


----------



## LBussy (Jan 8, 2016)

If you don't have woodworking skills, are afraid of it, are SURE you can't make a wood mold ... I have an alternative for you.

Get a piece of cardboard at least an inch larger all around.  You really can use anything you are comfortable cutting   Matting, foam board, whatever so long as it is rigid.  Cut a hole in it exactly the size of the outside of your mold.  Then cut again maybe an inch or so further out (size/distance is not important and does not have to be exact).  You now have the most basic frame to keep your mold square.  You can tape this to the outside towards the top of the mold, use it as a "frame" to set the mold down in another box, stab pencils or toothpicks through it to make legs, whatever.  

If you really are hope/helpless, go to Michael's or a similar store and ask them to cut some mat for you. 

Here's what I mean (my 1,000 words more):


----------



## Susie (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the Crafter's Choice 3 lb mold.  I unmold my gelled soaps between 18-24 hours by pulling out each side, turning it over completely, and pushing in the center with the heel of my hand.  Never had a single problem with bowing or having trouble unmolding.  If I don't gel for whatever reason, I generally give that batch at least a full extra day before testing to unmold.  Then I repeat the test until I can press the corner without denting.  But, I do not mound the soap in the center.  I like being able to flip my bars completely over in the curing process, and I just plain like the shape of a rectangle bar better.


----------



## narnia (Jan 8, 2016)

LBussy said:


> If you don't have woodworking skills, are afraid of it, are SURE you can't make a wood mold ... I have an alternative for you.
> 
> Get a piece of cardboard at least an inch larger all around.  You really can use anything you are comfortable cutting   Matting, foam board, whatever so long as it is rigid.  Cut a hole in it exactly the size of the outside of your mold.  Then cut again maybe an inch or so further out (size/distance is not important and does not have to be exact).  You now have the most basic frame to keep your mold square.  You can tape this to the outside towards the top of the mold, use it as a "frame" to set the mold down in another box, stab pencils or toothpicks through it to make legs, whatever.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  That is an awesome (quick/easy) idea until my DH gets around to building some wooden boxes for me!


----------



## narnia (Jan 8, 2016)

Susie said:


> I use the Crafter's Choice 3 lb mold.  I unmold my gelled soaps between 18-24 hours by pulling out each side, turning it over completely, and pushing in the center with the heel of my hand.  Never had a single problem with bowing or having trouble unmolding.  If I don't gel for whatever reason, I generally give that batch at least a full extra day before testing to unmold.  Then I repeat the test until I can press the corner without denting.  But, I do not mound the soap in the center.  I like being able to flip my bars completely over in the curing process, and I just plain like the shape of a rectangle bar better.



How long have you had/used your mold?  I keep finding reviews that even this brand bows out after a while.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 8, 2016)

LBussy
Fantastic idea thank you. So simple!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 8, 2016)

narnia said:


> How long have you had/used your mold?  I keep finding reviews that even this brand bows out after a while.



I'm not Susie but I think we are talking about the same mold so... I've had mine almost two years now. Still holds it's shape well. I also have Brambleberry's and that one bowed slightly from the very beginning.


----------



## narnia (Jan 8, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> I'm not Susie but I think we are talking about the same mold so... I've had mine almost two years now. Still holds it's shape well. I also have Brambleberry's and that one bowed slightly from the very beginning.



So, you have had the Crafter's choice for 2 years and none of them bowed?  How many loaves would you say that you have made in them?


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 8, 2016)

narnia said:


> So, you have had the Crafter's choice for 2 years and none of them bowed?  How many loaves would you say that you have made in them?



Correct, it's never bowed, at least not enough that I noticed when placing it in my cutter box that was built for it. When I put my BB loaves through it it almost always scrapes off a bit on the sides in the middle from it bowing.

As for how many batches I've made in it... Wow. I would be guestimating here but probably 80 - 100 batches.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 8, 2016)

Susie said:


> I use the Crafter's Choice 3 lb mold.  I unmold my gelled soaps between 18-24 hours by pulling out each side, turning it over completely, and pushing in the center with the heel of my hand.  Never had a single problem with bowing or having trouble unmolding.  If I don't gel for whatever reason, I generally give that batch at least a full extra day before testing to unmold.  Then I repeat the test until I can press the corner without denting.  But, I do not mound the soap in the center.  I like being able to flip my bars completely over in the curing process, and I just plain like the shape of a rectangle bar better.



Susie and Jules,
Do you use that 3lb crafters choice mold as a stand alone mold or fitting into the timber surround?


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Penelopejane! Can you please direct me to where this was stated? I have not heard this before, and if it's happening I definitely need to let our carpenter know!



penelopejane said:


> Some people even have trouble with these seemingly perfect molds.  Apparently the silicone inner liner does not always fit the mold perfectly so it bows out in places.
> 
> https://nurturesoap.com/loaf-soap-molds/222-5-pound-basic-loaf-mold.html
> 
> If I knew what I know now I would have bought the inner liners and made my own box surround.  When I get good enough to make bigger amounts that is what I will do.  At the moment I am pleased with the T&S and Log molds from BB.  They are a nice shape for soap - DH really loves the tall and skinny one - and they are super easy to use, the cardboard support I use is good and will be great when I get myself together to do a little woodwork.


----------



## Muskette (Jan 9, 2016)

Funny that I'm seeing this thread today... I've used the 8" (40-44oz) Crafters  Choice silicone loaf molds for a long time and absolutely love them. HOWEVER, I  recently ordered two more and they are NOT the same. I used them this morning for the first time. They are thinner  and more flimsy and do bow out a little. I weighed one empty to compare to my  original mold. The original mold weighs 11.35oz and the new mold weighs 10.7oz, so it's not my imagination. I'm very dissapointed that they've changed these molds and skimped on the quality.


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

Muskette said:


> Funny that I'm seeing this thread today... I've used the 8" (40-44oz) Crafters  Choice silicone loaf molds for a long time and absolutely love them. HOWEVER, I  recently ordered two more and they are NOT the same. I used them this morning for the first time. They are thinner  and more flimsy and do bow out a little. I weighed one empty to compare to my  original mold. The original mold weighs 11.35oz and the new mold weighs 10.7oz, so it's not my imagination. I'm very dissapointed that they've changed these molds and skimped on the quality.



GREAT idea to weigh them!!  I just weighed my 3.  The stiffer one, weighs 12.3 oz.  The two flimsy ones weigh [email protected]

Your original mold weighs less than my flimsy ones, so I don't know if weight is the only factor.  There is a HUGE difference in the flexibility of my 2 flimsy vs the stiffer one.  Now, I am hesitant to order the Crafter's Choice mold...I guess I will just keep these and make surrounds for them.  They were $13 @ so not a total loss....

From where did you order your recent molds?


----------



## Muskette (Jan 9, 2016)

narnia said:


> Your original mold weighs less than my flimsy ones, so I don't know if weight is the only factor.



I don't think we are taking about the same mold, though. 




narnia said:


> From where did you order your recent molds?


I got them from WSP, same as the original molds, which I purchased probably about 18 months ago. BB sells them too.


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

Muskette said:


> I don't think we are taking about the same mold, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from WSP, same as the original molds, which I purchased probably about 18 months ago. BB sells them too.



No, mine are not Crafter's Choice (I think they are copies), but I weighed them to see how much mine weighed, to see if weight was a factor.  Between my one stiffer mold and my 1 softer molds, there is a big diff in the bowing factor, so yes, weight is a factor between my molds.  My statement about weight NOT being a factor, was to say that your old molds are lighter than my flimsier ones, so there must be some other technology involved besides weight alone.

The other factor could be that your scale and mine are not weighing the same....which could be very serious for either of us...:?  I need to check mine with a premeasured weight.


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 9, 2016)

The durometer of the silicone changed. The flimsier molds are a higher durometer, most likely 50. The stiffer molds are 30-40. The higher the durometer, the higher the tensile strength and flexibility. Higher durometer is great in some cases, but wouldn't be preferable with silicone that has no support because of its flexibility.


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

Cosmo said:


> The durometer of the silicone changed. The flimsier molds are a higher durometer, most likely 50. The stiffer molds are 30-40. The higher the durometer, the higher the tensile strength and flexibility. Higher durometer is great in some cases, but wouldn't be preferable with silicone that has no support because of its flexibility.



Why would they change it?  It must be cheaper to produce?


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 9, 2016)

No, I have found that 50 is the standard. Unless it's clearly communicated that it should be less then it's 50 in my experience. It's the same price. It may have been simple miscommunication between supplier and vendor. It's happened to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2016)

Carrie, I love your silicone molds. I just received two more and they are awesome. My favorite!


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Carrie, I love your silicone molds. I just received two more and they are awesome. My favorite!



What molds are you referring to?  I did not see a Carrie on this thread....  would love to know what silicone molds you are loving!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 9, 2016)

Cosmo is Carrie from Nurture Soap.


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

traderbren said:


> Cosmo is Carrie from Nurture Soap.



Thank you!  

Shunt, what model did you order?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got the basic 7 lb. I don't fill it as I only use 61 oz of oils.  I like the extra headspace for a lid (one from other molds). Then just lay a towel over the top.  The liner comes out easily and the soap unmolds like a charm


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I just got the basic 7 lb. I don't fill it as I only use 61 oz of oils.  I like the extra headspace for a lid (one from other molds). Then just lay a towel over the top.  The liner comes out easily and the soap unmolds like a charm



Ah...so it sounds like a silicone liner inside a wood box?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, they are. I like the wood molds as they help insulate them. I gel all my soaps.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 9, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Susie and Jules,
> Do you use that 3lb crafters choice mold as a stand alone mold or fitting into the timber surround?



Mine is a stand alone, a bit like narnia's.


----------



## narnia (Jan 9, 2016)

Actually....mine is a knock-off of Crafter's choice, so in appearance, everything is the same, except for the brand name printed.  In performance....mine are flimsy.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 10, 2016)

Cosmo said:


> Hi Penelopejane! Can you please direct me to where this was stated? I have not heard this before, and if it's happening I definitely need to let our carpenter know!




Hi
Ariane Asenauld was using a nurture mold and had to clip the sides. But they might have been old stock as the new Nurture ones on the website look much thicker and sturdier. 
It was actually to BB website that has reviews that say the liner didn't fit the mold perfectly. 
The nurture green molds that fit the wood surrounds have excellent reviews with no complaints about bowing. So sorry I mistakenly gave that link where I did. 
Obviously these companies don't source their molds from the same place and that makes a difference. 
I think the wood surround with silicone liner are the best mold and I wish I had bought that rather than the BB stand alone silicone mold even though it is reinforced. I've made a support for the top of mine, as shown here and it might save me having to make a wooden support box. 

But all this is only for the micro managers (like me) lots of people don't even notice or care about slight imperfections.


----------



## narnia (Jan 14, 2016)

*Victory!!!*

Yay!!!!  I won my case!!!  I asked eBay to step in, due to seller's lack of response.  So, they did.  Seller asked for photos so I sent photos on the 11th, but never heard from her, so I asked eBay to step in today and they decided in my favor!!  They will refund the full amount!!

Ebay even gave me a mailing label, so that I won't have to pay return shipping!!  They are really awesome to work with!!  That gives me more confidence about shopping on eBay!!  This is the first time I ever had to do this....I have always been happy with my eBay purchases till now.

The moral of the story here....don't give up if a seller on eBay does not respond to your return request.  If you have a legitimate complaint, eBay will make it good!!  Even though this seller stated on the item page that she did not take returns!  I was really impressed with eBay in this case!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know the outcome. I've never had a problem with anything that I've bought on Ebay, but I've always wondered how it would go if I did. This is good info!


----------



## LBussy (Jan 15, 2016)

As a seller I've had to use the eBay resolution services.  It's the best way (ony way) to resolve an issue with for instance a non-paying winning bidder without opening yourself up to negative feedback.  I do know sellers that have lost their "case", but on the whole having an impartial mediator is very nice.


----------

